# Manual for Craftsman Router Table # 25444



## ksdunn (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello, I'm Kevin, a new member. I'm interested in learning how to use my Father's old Craftsman Router Table model number: 25444 without killing myself. I have been unable to locate the manual for this item. If anyone out there can help, I'd appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kevin.. yep, she's an old table alright.. The manual has been discontinued. It is however a pretty straight forward tabletop. You can go to sears parts direct, type in the model number and get a good exploded view of the unit. 

but were i a bettin' guy, I'd bet that someone in here has one....good luck


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

Check out Retrevo.com
You may can find one there.. or ask if someone will post it ... 
an interesting concept...
and you can put your current manuals onto there in case they get lost... a safe deposit box for manuals... which may help someone else looking for one they lost..
Greg


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

.

Post a picture. If it looks like my 56660, I will send a scan of its manual.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Kevin and welcome to the router forum.


----------

